# Turning to Felt for my first Bike in 20 years



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

So I've been on a 12 year hiatus from any kind of cycling. Some knee tenderness due to high impact activities has steered me back. One LBS near me carries Giants and Felts. It was the fact that my last bike purchase was a Giant Kronos 20 years ago that brought me to his shop. Once there I saw the felts, did a lot of research and I think I've narrowed it down to 2.

I'll be test riding the Z85 and the Z5 in a couple weeks. The Z85 (105) is a bit more in my budget range although it won't break the bank if I go a little over. I've never ridden a carbon bike so the Z5 (Tiagra) is intriguing at $400 more. I'm afraid I'm going to be blown away by the carbon feel...add that to the fact that I'd like the bike to have the 105's and I could really be in trouble :mad2: The Z4 price would be tough to swallow but maybe this guy on my shoulder could have some influence :devil:

So I guess my question is if everything is equal as far as ride quality/feel/comfort, would you save some money and take the aluminum bike with the better components or the entry carbon frame with the lesser components? It's funny, my LBS guy said don't even get on the carbon unless you're ready to pay for it.  That's how much he believes I'll like it.

Sully


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Are the wheels the same? If yes, I take the z5 hands down. I probably take it regardless. Can you get just a frame and build your own? I rode an aluminum bike at the same time as my f4. I liked carbon much better.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

YZ 343 said:


> Are the wheels the same? If yes, I take the z5 hands down. I probably take it regardless. Can you get just a frame and build your own? I rode an aluminum bike at the same time as my f4. I liked carbon much better.


Yes both wheelsets are Mavic CXP 22...and I'd rather buy a complete bike.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

If you aren't planning on racing it, get the carbon bike with the Tiagra. You can upgrade the drivetrain but you can't upgrade the frame.

I raced a steel bike in the late 80's, early 90's. Similar to you, after a very long hiatus I decided to get a new bike. I got the z4 and love this thing. It's so light and handles great. Wouldn't race it though, at least not in crits. I'd get an aluminum bike for that.


----------



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

I recently upgraded from a Specialized Allez to a 2013 Felt Z5. My vote goes to the Z5. The Allez was a great bike but the ride quality is significantly better on the Carbon bike.


----------



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got a 2013 Z4. I am as cheap as the day is long but when I felt how great the Z carbon frames ride it was easy to plunk down the cash to go carbon. My vote is for the Z hands down


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

NorCal FNG said:


> I just got a 2013 Z4. I am as cheap as the day is long but when I felt how great the Z carbon frames ride it was easy to plunk down the cash to go carbon. My vote is for the Z hands down


I've yet to get on a Z yet. Still waiting on my LBS to get the 61 in. Unfortunately he goes on vacation on the 10th so it looks like I'll be waiting longer. I have a feeling the same might happen to me. The only thing is I can't see myself buying a blue bike. If I did, I'd throw up in my mouth every time I caught a glimpse of it (nothing against your bike - Blue just isn't my thang). I might have to go with the Z5 frame with the 105's.....Oh who knows...I'm just talking out of my azz as long as I haven't ridden either. With a warm spell right around the corner here in the NE I'm going to go ut:


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

This is easy. Ride them both and if you can afford it, buy the Z5!


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently bought a Z4 also...after being in a 20 something year hiatus....and let me tell you; this bike is Sweet! Rides so smooth, shifts like butter, just an awesome bike all around.
It's an absolute joy to ride...and right now I am really out of shape.....but a 15 mile ride is a piece of cake.


----------



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

YZ 343 said:


> Are the wheels the same? If yes, I take the z5 hands down. I probably take it regardless. Can you get just a frame and build your own? I rode an aluminum bike at the same time as my f4. I liked carbon much better.



To get a frame only you have to step up to the Z1. Z1 frame is more costly then a complete Z4


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

By going to the Z4 you not only get the 105 you also get the BB30 if that means anything to you.

I have a 2010 Zc and the Z bikes are amazing. Great bikes.


----------



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

bwbishop said:


> By going to the Z4 you not only get the 105 you also get the BB30 if that means anything to you.
> 
> I have a 2010 Zc and the Z bikes are amazing. Great bikes.


The Z5 also has a BB30.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually the BB30 wouldn't be a deal breaker. Thanks for the info on that. After today I might only be able to afford the 85  After picking up a new seat bag, 105 pedals, and new SiDIS to replace my old Diadora's, the $1,300 price tag is looking better and better hahaha ...and I didn't even get into any new clothing yet


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

CBS78 said:


> The Z5 also has a BB30.


I stand corrected.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

Go with the z5, a bike carbon is such a better ride..


----------



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought two bikes in two years an aluminum and then a z4. Should have just plopped down the extra to begin with. Love the bike aswell. now if i could get a seat to work lol


----------



## Carga (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought a 2011 Z4 frame close out Black Friday 2011 from my LBS. They set it up with SRAM Apex group. It has been truly a dream to ride logging close to 4000 miles last year. I later added Mavic Elite wheelset which added a boost to my climbing abilites. My former bike was a 1989 Specialized Allez. I too had not rode for 20 years before this researgence in cycling interest. Also I lost over 40lbs in the process. I now want the 2013 Z frame. I'm pondering how to get the approval pass the wife factor. Wish me luck.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Carga said:


> I bought a 2011 Z4 frame close out Black Friday 2011 from my LBS. They set it up with SRAM Apex group. It has been truly a dream to ride logging close to 4000 miles last year. I later added Mavic Elite wheelset which added a boost to my climbing abilites. My former bike was a 1989 Specialized Allez. I too had not rode for 20 years before this researgence in cycling interest.* Also I lost over 40lbs in the process*. I now want the 2013 Z frame. I'm pondering how to get the approval pass the wife factor. Wish me luck.


That should be enough to get it past the wife! Congrats!


----------



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

Carga said:


> I bought a 2011 Z4 frame close out Black Friday 2011 from my LBS. They set it up with SRAM Apex group. It has been truly a dream to ride logging close to 4000 miles last year. I later added Mavic Elite wheelset which added a boost to my climbing abilites. My former bike was a 1989 Specialized Allez. I too had not rode for 20 years before this researgence in cycling interest. Also I lost over 40lbs in the process. I now want the 2013 Z frame. I'm pondering how to get the approval pass the wife factor. Wish me luck.



same bike as i got love mine. how so do you notice improvment in the elites over the equipes in came with. im fighting of buying fulcrum racing 1s on mine


----------



## Carga (Jan 17, 2013)

The elites are wonderful! At first I thought my riding partner was pushing me up the hill. It was the best improvement thus far. This week I've been commuting with my original wheels so when I switch back to the Mavics on the club ride this weekend I'll be able to keep up.


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I guess it would be a major violation to not post any pics of the new ride. It's been a few weeks and I've taken her out three times. Today was a 20 mile ride in 23 degree temps. Thank goodness for wind stopper! I'm incredibly pleased with the bike so far. Comfort, good looks, and a lot of bike for the $$.


----------



## jsandevil (Feb 5, 2013)

NorCal FNG said:


> I just got a 2013 Z4. I am as cheap as the day is long but when I felt how great the Z carbon frames ride it was easy to plunk down the cash to go carbon. My vote is for the Z hands down


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## jsandevil (Feb 5, 2013)

Sweet.


----------

